# Isaiah is a Jerk



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I can't believe this guy. How could he let Chaney hang like that, have him work with the team all day, then tell him at like 5 that he's done. Sure, Chaney may not have been working out, but show the guy some respect, Isaiah! Anybody who thinks this guy is classy, or a nice guy, is sadly mistaken. I hope him and Lenny do awful in New York. You got no class, buddy. 

Does anybdoy else share my hatred for Isaiah? Or at least feel the same way about this sistuation?


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

I've never liked him off the court, although i have to admit he could damn well play. Actually i did like him off the court a couple of times, mainly when he was coaching the pacers and helping the Celtics through to the second round


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> I can't believe this guy. How could he let Chaney hang like that, have him work with the team all day, then tell him at like 5 that he's done. Sure, Chaney may not have been working out, but show the guy some respect, Isaiah! Anybody who thinks this guy is classy, or a nice guy, is sadly mistaken. I hope him and Lenny do awful in New York. You got no class, buddy.
> 
> Does anybdoy else share my hatred for Isaiah? Or at least feel the same way about this sistuation?


I believe he gave Chaney the opportunity to step down, as opposed to being fired, and Chaney refused.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Do you got any links dude? I haven't been able to find much about what exactly went down. Although I'm sure I'll find all of it and more tommorow.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

i'd refuse too, a lot more money in being fired than in resigning!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> i'd refuse too, a lot more money in being fired than in resigning!


True, but getting fired doesn't look as good as stepping down when looking for a new job.

-Petey


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Chaney should have been fired along time ago..He cant coach at all..Wilkens is a HOF coach but is kinda starting to fall apart but it might be a good may not be but we will find out soon...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

The timing sucked, but the NBA schedule is so tight there's nary a good time. And the Knicks drop games faster than Van Gundy does hair. The sooner they moved Chaney the better if they're to make the playoffs. It's tough for Don but coaches get paid millions in consolation and any coach knows it comes with the territory.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18582&highlight=hate+thomas

I share your hate... I had a good friend in the CBA...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18582&highlight=hate+thomas
> 
> I share your hate... I had a good friend in the CBA...



Welcome to the haters group. I dont hate Isiah but I just hate the enitre western teams.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

isiah is doing the right thing right now, making the knicks a competitor! i heard he was hiring mike fratello though, but i like lenny much better. Doc would have been the best choice i think, but lenny will do the job(look at what he did in toronto(took an expansion team to the eastern conference finals). the east should be worried. the knicks in my opinion are the team to meet the wolves in the finals!!!


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*well*

I have to agree that the "Fire- Chaney" chants were ridiculous. Show some class. Isiah isn't to blame, but i still think that NY fans should have show some class, especially to a guy like chaney who contributed alot to the Knicks teams in the past.


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

everytime some old white guy gets hired gets a new coaching job...Charles Barkley gets on it and lists 5 or 6 guys more deserving of the job (all black)

But when Lenny Wilkens gets ANOTHER coaching job, I cannot think of a coach more out of his prime, Barkley says nothing. 

Sorry to turn this thread into a Barkley is a racist thread...but he is.

Wilkens last two runs ended miserably, he had a good season and a half in toronto...but besides that his last decade of coaching has been pitiful

Red Aurbach said it best when he didnt attend the game that made Lenny the all time winningest coach

"Why should I go see a guy pass my record when it took him 12 more years to do it"

and that was like 6 or 7 years ago...Wilkens should NOT be coaching. Horible move by Isiaha. Look for KVH to make a move before the deadline.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Knicks fans have my deepest sympathies. You cannot possibly imagine how bad a coach Lenny has become. What Toronto did, they did despite Lenny. Eventually he was too much to overcome.

The only good thing about Lenny is, he can continue to coach long after he dies. Just stuff him and sit him on the bench. No-one will notice the difference.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IosimCash</b>!
> everytime some old white guy gets hired gets a new coaching job...Charles Barkley gets on it and lists 5 or 6 guys more deserving of the job (all black)
> 
> But when Lenny Wilkens gets ANOTHER coaching job, I cannot think of a coach more out of his prime, Barkley says nothing.
> ...


Wow... poor discriminated white men  so unrepresented in the media. I can't imagine what it must be like to be a white man in America.

Do you even know what you are saying? Barkley is married to a WHITE woman.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IosimCash</b>!
> everytime some old white guy gets hired gets a new coaching job...Charles Barkley gets on it and lists 5 or 6 guys more deserving of the job (all black)


I think Isiah should have offered the job to Sir Charles. Now that would be entertaining. And if Barkley turned it down and the Knicks subsequently hired a white coach, there would be no grounds for Barkley to complain.

Frankly if I had the choice between Barkley and Wilkins, I'd take Barkley. But I think that, after Terry Porter and Eddie Jordan got head coaching jobs this year, the best coaching prospect out there is Kurt Rambis, currently an assistant with the Zen Master.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

lenny is half white so both sides should be happy,on a more serious note has there ever been a worse coach/exec that has gotten more attention than isaah thomas?, if so let me know.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

Im the anti-discrimitive if anything, but ya you have to know why barkley says that, cuz there are probually better coaches out there right now that are black then there are white, all the good white ones have jobs right now. Fratello is more in his prime then lenny, give me a break. Fratello would have been a horrible choice for NY. Lenny i dont feel is the best pick, where i think Doc Rivers would have been. Its the same in every sport(except hockey). To say Barkley is racist due to this comment, wow. Im not sure, but wernt all his coaches white? These comments get blown up, even if they are out of line. We have bigger problems with racism(both by whites and blacks) than we do about coaching in the NBA!


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> lenny is half white so both sides should be happy,on a more serious note has there ever been a worse coach/exec that has gotten more attention than isaah thomas?, if so let me know.


Isiah is a good exect. Look at what he has done to a team that has a history of winning ever since he got rid of the Scott Layden era. Theres one that is worse. adding Marbury and Penny for a unproven, washed up Antonio and a back up at best in Ward helps them now. Lampe is a tough one to give up, but you gotta give some things. They are building for now. Isiah is a winner(Pistons, still won in Indy). He made this team that was in serious trouble at the begining of the year a now legitamite contender in the east! Give him some slack and lets see how his moves work out in the long run!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He handled Chaney's firing terribly. If you are going to fire someone, do it now and get it over with.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow... poor discriminated white men  so unrepresented in the media. I can't imagine what it must be like to be a white man in America.
> ...


dude this isn't about your comment, but about your avatar. Northstar is sick man. Usually I'm disappointed with a lot of Wu affiliates, but not these guys. glad someone else is into them


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Doc Rivers??????

How are you going to hire Doc Rivers.. Wasn't he just fired after torching the Orlando Magic?

The NBA needs to stay away from the NFL'S Recycling of coaches. Thats just trouble.

Bring in new faces. Look at Musselman, theres a good, young coach. Stop bringing back coaches who coached in a different era. Times have changed.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nashdaddy25</b>!
> 
> 
> Isiah is a good exect. Look at what he has done to a team that has a history of winning ever since he got rid of the Scott Layden era. Theres one that is worse. adding Marbury and Penny for a unproven, washed up Antonio and a back up at best in Ward helps them now. Lampe is a tough one to give up, but you gotta give some things. They are building for now. Isiah is a winner(Pistons, still won in Indy). He made this team that was in serious trouble at the begining of the year a now legitamite contender in the east! Give him some slack and lets see how his moves work out in the long run!



the fact that he won as a player means nothing, elgin baylor won as a player. i think the knicks had to make changes but everyone is looking at issah like he has all the answers, it isnt that easy, and also the jury will be out on that suns trade for awhile depending on how lampe progresses,if vujanic becomes a player and who that #1 pick translates to. if the suns get some big horse at the center position it wont look so good besides the suns will clear a ton of salary because of this deal so lets let it play out.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes i agree, a younger coach is best, but your not gonna find one in the middle of the year. Lenny is probually only there this season, maybe one more. Doc had NO talent in orlando and won, until this year, where it came back to haunt him. Tmac, thats it. No PG(which that and the center is the most important posistions on the floor), Howard, who has never been a winner since college. If Doc had half the talent NY has now, he would have won this year. Yes Doc may have not been the long time anwser, but Lenny for sure isnt, fratello isnt either. a young coach is the way to go, look in the CBA, thats where Flip Saunders and im sure other coaches have came from. Doc isnt a bad coach though.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that he won as a player means nothing, elgin baylor won as a player. i think the knicks had to make changes but everyone is looking at issah like he has all the answers, it isnt that easy, and also the jury will be out on that suns trade for awhile depending on how lampe progresses,if vujanic becomes a player and who that #1 pick translates to. if the suns get some big horse at the center position it wont look so good besides the suns will clear a ton of salary because of this deal so lets let it play out.


ya, but those are 2 players that HAVE to prove themselves, when NY got Marbury, a proven pg, a top five pg in the league. and you get penny to help out off the bench. This deal was done for this year, not the future. It may hurt the Knicks down the road, but you dont know. Losing draft picks doesnt mean the team will suffer(look at minny, only one first round pick last 4 years and now competing for for top spot in the WC). The only reason i said isiah is a winner and it works with him in the GM spot is that he still wants to win, the proof is this deal. I would much rather have Marbury and Penny right now over McDyce, Lampe, but that may be only me. The Knicks will now be in the playoffs, and i think not one team can stop them in the east. And rumors are still swirling about a Van Horn-Wallace trade, although portland has said they dont want Van Horns contract. If NY does get Wallace, or anyone for Van Horn, the Knicks may win it all this year.


----------

